# Oh, mister postman.. hahhaha



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi, today I got home and I see a box with the following components:

1. Titus Freeride lowers for my Moto Lite.
2. Cane Creek S-2 headset
3. Easton EA50 seatpost
4. Salsa saddlepost QR
5. Shimano XT front deraileur

Now I'm just waiting for the !"#!"# frame! The LBS says that probably tomorrow wednesday it should arrive, I hope to!

This weekend I'm going to try to put the RS Revelation and the FR Lowers on my ML and put either a Nevegal DTC 2.1 or Panaracer Cinder 2.2 in the rear! Decisions, decisions...

And I want to see my Chameleon! Arrrgghhh!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hi, today I got home and I see a box with the following components:
> 
> 1. Titus Freeride lowers for my Moto Lite.
> 2. Cane Creek S-2 headset
> ...


Roberto... firstly, congratulations for your acquisitions...

But tyres are put "at" or "on" the rear, not "in"..... :nono:

As for the lowers... it ain't difficult, but it's a tedious job. You have to remove the caliper, hose, RD cable... and then the three bolts that keep the rear end together. Other than that, it's a clean swap.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Roberto... firstly, congratulations for your acquisitions...
> 
> But tyres are put "at" or "on" the rear, not "in"..... :nono:
> 
> As for the lowers... it ain't difficult, but it's a tedious job. You have to remove the caliper, hose, RD cable... and then the three bolts that keep the rear end together. Other than that, it's a clean swap.


Thanks english teacher!

For the lowers, you also forgot about removing the cranks.....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> For the lowers, you also forgot about removing the cranks.....


Doh!... I also forgot the chain.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

What are the Freeride Lowers????


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

sorry for my newbieness but, what are the titus freeride lowers? (pics are really helpful for me)

and btw whens the new frame gonna arrive, and did u go for the blue?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

triphop said:


> sorry for my newbieness but, what are the titus freeride lowers? (pics are really helpful for me)


I believe it is a stiffer rear end with wider clearance (ie suitable for light FRing). Some one mentioned them on another post AFAIR.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Ok.. I'm going to try to send a pic of the FR Lowers....

before 2006, the Moto Lite and Racer-X, I think, had the chainstays too narrow for tires wider than 2.1-2.2. So, titus sells the chainstays of the Super Moto for Moto Lite owners that has ample room (I think I can put the 2.35 Nevegals with room to spare on the new lowers).

I had to buy this lowers because I put some Cinder 2.2 on back about a month or so ago and had some tire rub. I email Titus and they said that while my current lowers were OK, there probably was a new stress point. I had already thought about upgrading the lowers, so I just ordered them before plan.

Edit:

2006 RX and ML models have more tire clearance, so the FR lowers are only an upgrade for pre-2006 models..


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> What are the Freeride Lowers????


They're something Turner owners don't have to pay extra for.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> before 2006, the Moto Lite and Racer-X, I think, had the chainstays too narrow for tires wider than 2.1-2.2. So, titus sells the chainstays of the Super Moto for Moto Lite owners that has ample room (I think I can put the 2.35 Nevegals with room to spare on the new lowers).


Translation: should've bought a Turner...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Translation: should've bought a Turner...


ROFL..... I'm still 200 less than a 5-Spot.....

Nothing against Turners, I just love my ML, and now I don't have the only limitation I had be4.....


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

I think my 3.6" travel Burner has the Downhill Lowers, because I can fit a 2.5 in there.  :eekster:


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

ok... I think I got the picture... u basically want to turn ur titus into a turner...  
yeah... those turner wannabes... LOL :thumbsup:  

now seriously, is it the whole rear triangle u want to change or only the bit where the hub meets the frame?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

triphop said:


> now seriously, is it the whole rear triangle u want to change or only the bit where the hub meets the frame?


I think it's just the chainstays - basically from the BB to the horst-link.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> They're something Turner owners don't have to pay extra for.


Actually, Turner owners end up paying for complete fronts or rear to create a bike that suits them, you have the 5 pack, 6 spot......

We of the Titus horde have to conform to changing the chainstays to have the ride we want....


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Ok, here are some pics.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Actually, Turner owners end up paying for complete fronts or rear to create a bike that suits them, you have the 5 pack, 6 spot......
> 
> We of the Titus horde have to conform to changing the chainstays to have the ride we want....


Well... and if you can't find what you want on the Titus catalog, you simply put an order for a custom made Titus... which I think you can't make with a Turner, but I could be wrong.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Actually, Turner owners end up paying for complete fronts or rear to create a bike that suits them, you have the 5 pack, 6 spot......


Or they just buy more bikes, right Mada?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Or they just buy more bikes, right Mada?


What, do you mean that you can't find the right Turner from the start?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> What, do you mean that you can't find the right Turner from the start?


The problem is, they're all perfect.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> What, do you mean that you can't find the right Turner from the start?


Nope: you have different tools for different jobs; with the option of "experimenting". Having to upgrade a "sub-par" design to fix it is different though!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

When is the Ti-made Turner going to be launched?
29'ers?
Different rocker options FROM FACTORY, not afterthought....err... aftermarket?

Seems that Titus toolbox has more tools... the best ones around.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

All joking and teasing aside, I'm glad they fixed this for 06. It seems odd that 5 inch travel bikes such as the motolite and switchblade came specced with so little tyre clearance. This happens with quite a few manufacturers and I wonder if it often has to do with where they are based and where they test their bikes, not necessarily where and how they get ridden by customers.

One of the reasons Cannondales used to be popular in the UK was they had more mud clearance than many other brands, it certainly wasn't value for money. Similarly, Marin are big in the UK for their bearing warranty. I think that helps Turner sales in the UK too.

Oh, and the Turner 29er is coming soon!

and yes, Titus make awesome bikes and their full custom options are very cool (even if a Ti exogrid costs more than some of the houses I've been looking at to buy).


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> All joking and teasing aside, I'm glad they fixed this for 06. It seems odd that 5 inch travel bikes such as the motolite and switchblade came specced with so little tyre clearance. This happens with quite a few manufacturers and I wonder if it often has to do with where they are based and where they test their bikes, not necessarily where and how they get ridden by customers.
> 
> One of the reasons Cannondales used to be popular in the UK was they had more mud clearance than many other brands, it certainly wasn't value for money. Similarly, Marin are big in the UK for their bearing warranty. I think that helps Turner sales in the UK too.
> 
> ...


Agreed... being serious, a 5" trailbike that can't take more than a 2.2" is such a waste!
I can understand it on the aging design of the 'Blade, but on the ML it was plain dumb.

I guess it has to deal with Titus testing bikes in Arizona. And I think that's the reason why they use bearings as opposed to bushings... some years ago, some Titus' used bushings somewhere on the frame besides the HL pivot... and they switched to bearings. I prefer bearings for the fine dust powder dry conditions. But that's just me. For muddy stuff the bushings are superior.

Yeah, the Turner 29'er will be very, very cool. Yesterday I hit Abel's shop and there was a guy there with a Fisher 29'er... awesome! Damn cool bike! And it had enough standover clearance for my 5' 8.5"... I'd get one with full suspension, and I just swore not to ride a HT off road nevermore!

I saw a BMC Fourstroke (last generation 4"-5" travel bike) and the tyre clearance is not much better. Maybe a full 2.3 (always talking REAL size) would fit fine, but a 2.4", no way.

My guess is some manufacturers just don't want people using big tyres to avoid people abusing their frames. I mean (and Mada will maybe agree) that it's very easy to start doing crazy stuff on a bike with such as much travel.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Also, I think they went with narrow lowers on the ML because they wanted to use the same ones as the RX or SB, maybe. I don't know if they're the same or different. Probably they didn't had to reinvent that part. Later they did because customers were demanding more tire clearance.

Anyway, I'm happy that now I can put 2.4 tires in it... but I think I don't really want more than 2.2 (or 2.1 for muddy) conditions....


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Update on my Chameleon.... aaaaarrggghhhh!!!!

I talked with City bike. Their supplier didn't brought the bike, he only brought some Blurs and Superlights, which I definitely don't want any of them for a HT.... :madman: :skep: :madmax: 

He told me two more weeks... I just don't know about waiting.... Probably it's the same experience I've been reading from some builders (Santa Cruz, Titus at one time), but I want my frame now!)....


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Update on my Chameleon.... aaaaarrggghhhh!!!!
> 
> I talked with City bike. Their supplier didn't brought the bike, he only brought some Blurs and Superlights, which I definitely don't want any of them for a HT.... :madman: :skep: :madmax:
> 
> He told me two more weeks... I just don't know about waiting.... Probably it's the same experience I've been reading from some builders (Santa Cruz, Titus at one time), but I want my frame now!)....


Screw them, get a Turbo! :madmax:


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Screw them, get a Turbo! :madmax:


No, get this.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tigerdog said:


> No, get this.


That one looks very nice, but where can you get Evils in Mexico?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> That one looks very nice, but where can you get Evils in Mexico?


Pretty sure you can't get them here. I want one.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Abel has a sick Diamondback at his shop... adjustable drop-outs and single ring with bash guard and chainguide.

Being a DB, I don't think it would be too expensive. I didn't ask pricing, though.

He has Voodoo frames. I saw one there and it's simply impressive. Hardtails don't get much better.


----------

